# First Night Time Hypo



## MeanMom (Nov 22, 2010)

Katie had a hypo after going to sleep for the first time last night. She woke me up at 12.30 saying she wanted to test - thank goodness I was sleeping on her bottom bunk - but she wasnt able to get down her ladder. She was 3.8 so she has 2 glucose the a biscuit. Tested as 4.7 at 1 am so had another biscuit then I let her go back to sleep (both of us squashed in her bottom bunk this time) She was fine the rest of the night (no sleep for Mum) but this morning she had a real wobbly - she's finally got to the 'angry' stage - but also is feeling (still) like no one is able to look after her properly except me and she doesnt feel safe at school So no school again today 
I am trying to work out the reason for the low - she has a recent history of going low if she stays up late but she had been asleep for over 2 hours This low was about 6 hours after her last Novarapid injection, so I dont think it would have been caused by that? we have recently increased her Levemir as she had been generally higher  and usually at least 8 on waking. If I can work it out hopefully she wont be scared to go to sleep tonight and feel less panicky about school in the morning
If anyone has any ideas I would be grateful - we are struggling here...


----------



## Willowz (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't have a suggestions, I'm so new to all this. But wanted you to know I'm thinking of you and hope tonight goes ok.


----------



## bev (Nov 22, 2010)

It could have been the cold weather - Alex starts to hypo once it gets cold. Or it could be that the basals are out. Have you done an evening basal test...if not...it could be worth a try to see what happens without any food on board. If Katie was on a pump this would be so much easier to sort out as you can change the basals every hour or half hour.

Have school ever given you or Katie cause for concern about keeping her safe.Bev


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 22, 2010)

bev said:


> It could have been the cold weather - Alex starts to hypo once it gets cold. Or it could be that the basals are out. Have you done an evening basal test...if not...it could be worth a try to see what happens without any food on board. If Katie was on a pump this would be so much easier to sort out as you can change the basals every hour or half hour.
> 
> Have school ever given you or Katie cause for concern about keeping her safe.Bev



Pump not an option at the moment...

Yes, suspect basal and will have to try a test - wanted to see if anyone had any other ideas before went that way, so thanks. 

Bev, I trust the school or she wouldnt be there. I had a meeting (with Dsn in tow) a couple of weeks ago with them but K still doesnt believe that all the teachers are aware of her 'condition'  and would know what to do if she hypo'd. She has made no friends and is very lonely, and I think, depressed. She got very very angry this morning and she NEVER does that. She wont tell her class mates about her diabetes 'because then they will like me even less' She see's the pshyc at clinic for the second time this week, but that means missing more school. I really dont know how to make her trust other people.


----------



## bev (Nov 22, 2010)

carolynsurry said:


> Pump not an option at the moment...
> 
> Yes, suspect basal and will have to try a test - wanted to see if anyone had any other ideas before went that way, so thanks.
> 
> Bev, I trust the school or she wouldnt be there. I had a meeting (with Dsn in tow) a couple of weeks ago with them but K still doesnt believe that all the teachers are aware of her 'condition'  and would know what to do if she hypo'd. She has made no friends and is very lonely, and I think, depressed. She got very very angry this morning and she NEVER does that. She wont tell her class mates about her diabetes 'because then they will like me even less' She see's the pshyc at clinic for the second time this week, but that means missing more school. I really dont know how to make her trust other people.



This is a tough age and starting at a new school and having been diagnosed with diabetes will all be adding to the distress that Katie feels. Is there anyone at the school who you feel comfortable talking to about it - like a pastoral care person or SENCO...there are things the school could do to make Katie *know* that she is safe, they could have a chat with both her and you and reassure her that someone will be able to look after her if she were hypo. I would also let the phsychologist know how Katie feels if you can have a private word with her as they are very good at helping with situations like this.

Please also remember that this is a hard age - never mind being diabetic too..My eldest (also called Katie) felt very much like this and felt she had no friends for the first year. So, I made huge efforts to invite people round to our house and have sleepovers and it did work in the end. Is there anyone Katie would like to invite back after school. I let Alex have more of these sort of things than most as I dont like him staying overnight at friends because I wouldnt ask them to test him during the night. Girls of this age can be horrible and devious - so let Katie know that its nothing to do with her - everyone is trying to be the 'popular' one and with the 'popular' group and they dont think about the other nicer, quieter children. Things do settle down once they have all got through this phase and hopefully Katie wont feel so alone and depressed. How awful for her to feel like this - it must make you so upset.

Is there a diabetes support group at your clinic - I think it would be good for Katie to make some friends outside of school. I run our support group with another mum and its lovely to see the shy quiet children make friends and feel 'normal' and just one of the crowd. We meet every 4 or 5 weeks and go to different venues that cater for the children - its lovely to also chat to other parents who are going through the same things.Bev


----------



## Ellie Jones (Nov 22, 2010)

Just a quick thought...

I know when my work collegue twins started at secondary school, they did a science project on diabetes guess who got railroaded into helping with the twins project (and they got A's for it)

Wonder if you had a word with the school, see if they can do a similar project where all the kids particpate in it...

This might enable your Katie to open up a bit, reasurance that teacher do know her plight, but also she may be able to tell an odd one or two that she has diabetes...  A kind of ice breaker..


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Nov 22, 2010)

bev said:


> This is a tough age and starting at a new school and having been diagnosed with diabetes will all be adding to the distress that Katie feels. Is there anyone at the school who you feel comfortable talking to about it - like a pastoral care person or SENCO...there are things the school could do to make Katie *know* that she is safe, they could have a chat with both her and you and reassure her that someone will be able to look after her if she were hypo. I would also let the phsychologist know how Katie feels if you can have a private word with her as they are very good at helping with situations like this.
> 
> Please also remember that this is a hard age - never mind being diabetic too..My eldest (also called Katie) felt very much like this and felt she had no friends for the first year. So, I made huge efforts to invite people round to our house and have sleepovers and it did work in the end. Is there anyone Katie would like to invite back after school. I let Alex have more of these sort of things than most as I dont like him staying overnight at friends because I wouldnt ask them to test him during the night. Girls of this age can be horrible and devious - so let Katie know that its nothing to do with her - everyone is trying to be the 'popular' one and with the 'popular' group and they dont think about the other nicer, quieter children. Things do settle down once they have all got through this phase and hopefully Katie wont feel so alone and depressed. How awful for her to feel like this - it must make you so upset.
> 
> Is there a diabetes support group at your clinic - I think it would be good for Katie to make some friends outside of school. I run our support group with another mum and its lovely to see the shy quiet children make friends and feel 'normal' and just one of the crowd. We meet every 4 or 5 weeks and go to different venues that cater for the children - its lovely to also chat to other parents who are going through the same things.Bev



Just want to echo what Bev said. It's often an unpleasant age at the best of times. I really feel for you - I had a hard time at high school and can only begin to imagine how horrible it was for my parents.

The hypo could be the cold weather, as suggested. I'm beginning to think my recent drop in insulin requirements may also have something to do with the weather. But it could also be hormonal, given Katie's age. I also support the night-time basal test idea, although it could have been a one-off, as sometimes happens. My suggestion would just be to test, test, test and keep an eye on it.

Definitely keep the school in the loop - if they know that Katie is worried about anyone other than you taking care of her & that she doesn't feel she's making friends at school, they will be sensitive if and when hypos/hypers occur, and may be able to offer additional help.

Other than that, all I can do is send you HUGE hugs. I know it's probably not much comfort to you at the moment, but you *will *get through this stage. You're doing a great job, and I'm sure she knows it and is very grateful, even if she doesn't admit it!


----------



## Monica (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh nooo, I missed this thread yesterday!!

I can't give any more advice than already given. Give Katie a big hug from me and Carol.


----------



## martindt1606 (Nov 23, 2010)

Interesting as I was just going to start a similar thread.

I've been T1 since May and as yet (touchwood) have not experienced anything worse than tingling lips and mood changes when in the low 3's.

However, did that change last night..........

At some stage during the night I remember having a strange "turn" for want of a better phrase.  Not sure how to describe it, I felt in a very deep sleep but was trying to find something / picture something either a memory or premonition (like you walk in a room and think you've been there before - but haven't).  I think I woke up and just lay therefore for what seemd a long time, but didn't have the energy and wasn't mentally aware to think hypo - must test blood....Anyway must also have perspired a lot as t-shirt and bed soaking.

The statistics were:

Blood before bed       9.8 - normal
Lanctus dosage         20 - normal
Blood when I got up   4.1 - low as normally 5.5 to 7.0
NovaRapid dosage        8 - would normally inject 10
blood 90 mins later    14.9 - no comparative as took this to ensure safe to drive.  Don't test if blood over 5.5.  Worried that should have stuck to usual NovaRapid injection - but too late to do anything about it....
Blood at lunch           8.7 - would normally be around 6 or 7.  But acceptable given reduced Breakfast Novarapid.

I will check blood 90 minutes post breakfast tomorrow to see if 14.9 is normal or rebound reading.

But was I Hypo and if so how do I force myself to do something about it because today I just lay there for potentially a long time.


----------



## bev (Nov 23, 2010)

The only real way of knowing if you are having night time hypo's is to test over a few nights to see if there is a pattern - its difficult to know from one night's readings.Bev


----------

